# Problème de démarrage Safari et mail



## Lucidu (11 Mai 2009)

J'ai un powerbook (système MAC OS X version 10.3.9)
Hier soir ne pouvant pas lire mes mails sur hotmail dans safari, j'ai voulu télécharger une version plus récente que celle que j'avais (c'était une version 1 je ne sais plus quoi)
J'ai donc téléchargé la version 3, ça a fonctionné mais le problème est après
Il a fallu redémarrer comme indiqué mais depuis je ne peux plus utiliser Safari ni les mails et certains autres programmes.
L'icone de Safari a disparu...

Comme cela ne fonctionnait pas j'ai voulu reprendre une version plus ancienne après avoir supprimé celle que j'avais téléchargé... mais cela ne change rien.

Je ne suis pas une pro des mac 
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2009)

bonjour
Sous panther le safari maximal est 1.3.2

il est donc normal que les versions suivantes te causent des soucis
je suis même assez étonné que tu aies pu mettre safari3!
Très étrange ca


il faudra désinstaller la version pas bonne
et remettre la bonne
 qui est sur ton cd -dvd et réinstallable via pacifist
: : Mac OS X facile : : Pacifist

réparer les autorisations
faire la maj de Safari


--
par ailleurs et c'est évoqué en archive en panther  il ne faut PAS tenir compte du message sur l'interface hotmail
et cliquer l'ancien lien là


> Si vous ne voulez pas procéder tout de suite à une mise à niveau, vous pouvez tout de même *Continuer avec Windows Live Hotmail*, mais certaines parties risquent de ne pas fonctionner ou de ne pas s'afficher correctement.


----------



## Lucidu (11 Mai 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse...
J'ai fait comme indiquer, j'ai réinstallé Safari avec le CD mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher... je n'arrive pas à le lancer quand je clique sur l'icone...


----------



## Lucidu (12 Mai 2009)

J'ai réparé les autorisations et toujours rien
Quand je clique sur Safari l'icone bouge mais la page ne s'ouvre pas

Dans le crash il y a quartzcore qui revient pas mal, mais je ne vois pas du tout à quoi cela correspond...

Est ce que je dois mettre à la poubelle le receipt ou cela n'a pas vraiment d'effet...

Le langage MAC est tout nouveau pour moi...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2009)

ce que j trouve très bizarre c'est que tu dis avoir pu installer Safari 3
sur panther

oui tu peux regarder dans receipt ce qui correspond à Safari
dont concernant safari panther
un truc genre Safari update.pkg

et l'autre safari
chercher avec genre Safari.pkg/Contents/Archive.bom

mais encore une fois je suis étonné que tu aies pu installer et ouvrir Safari3


----------



## Lucidu (12 Mai 2009)

j'ai installé Safari 3 mais il n'a jamais voulu fonctionné et c'est ça qui a fait que maintenant safari ne veut plus s'ouvrir... ni les applications mail, sherlock même l'aide ne veut pas démarrer. Je n'ai pas réinstaller l'application mail car je pense que si je le fais je risque de perdre tous les mails et contacts qui y sont déjà (sur demon.co.uk)

Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2009)

Oulaa

fais simple
1- sauvegarde sur support externe ( au minimum de ta maison , c'est facile c'est UN dossier)
ou mettre à jour ton dernier clone sur DDexterne si c'est ce que tu fais comme sauvegarde
car j'espere que tu fais des sauvegardes
c'est obligatoire à moins d'aimer vivre dangereusement
-
2- install avec archives

ca met un OS propre et neuf ET tu retrouves tout ce que tu avais , tout ( données fond d'écran etc)
restera ensuite à faire les mises à jour


----------



## Lucidu (12 Mai 2009)

Il y a pas un autre moyen, car il y a des tonnes de photos et je n'ai rien à porter de main avec une aussi grande capacité...

Est ce qu'il n'y a pas comme sur PC une possibilité de revenir en arrière à un moment précis (je ne sais pas si vous me comprennez...). Si oui comment faire...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2009)

Si, mais sur leopard ( time machine, qui est une forme de sauvegarde glissante)

--
Normalement
tout utilisateur d'ordinateur quelqu'il soit , mac pc , windows ox , linux sauvegarde régulierement sur support externe
Ne PAS le faire est etre téméraire ou aimer le danger

Néanmoins
Si le disque dur est sain, comme volume
( à verifier via utilitaire disque du support d'install panther)

les risques de pertes de données avec l'option  reinstall avec archives , sont très faibles


----------



## Lucidu (13 Mai 2009)

Merci...
J'ai pris entre temps rendez vous chez Apple store au Génuis Bar donc je verrais ce qu'ils pourront faire... et si ils ne peuvent rien je réinstallerais avec archive


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2009)

Et que veux tu qu'ils fassent?

Concretement pas grand chose
( en plus c'est un OS officiellement déclassé par Apple, les plus jeunes genius guys ne doivent même pas en connaitre les détails, c'est néanmoins de l' OSX , leurs conseils globaux  resteront valables)

ils ne feront sans doute que donner des  conseils de base
-examen du volume
-sauvegarde externe
-réinstall


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2009)

T'as pété WebKit.framework. Il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de réinstaller Panther.

Ça t'apprendra à lire. Les versions de Safari 3 sont clairement indiquées pour Leopard, Tiger ou Windows. Ce n'est pas une question de pro ou de pas pro.

Il y a pourtant suffisamment d'alternatives pour naviguer sur 10.3.9, même en WebKit*.

Opera 9.64
Shiira 1.2.2 *
Camino 1.6.7
Sunrise Browser 1.8.5 *

Pour les liens demander à votre moteur de recherche préféré.


----------

